# can you use flashing beacons for night fishing? (NSW)



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

i was wondering if you could use flashing beacons while fishing at night in NSW. in particular the e-flare types, or does your lighting have to be permanent white?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

use the all round white light.if everyone started using flashing white lights you might be mistaken for a cardinal marker.carry a torch as well to use if someone does not see you.

wayne


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks wayne! good advice!


----------

